# what's this moss?



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry guys, im sure this has come up but not sure how to search for the name of the moss that i don't know. 

i was reading one of the posts, and came across this moss: 









and was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to what it is? 
i PM'ed the poster in case but he hasn't been on in 2 years and 1 day. haha

thanks in advanced!

just for reference, here's the thread! 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72275-opinions-best-vivarium-moss.html


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I would like to know too actually. I think it might be riccia moss or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

A friend of mine obtained a similarly velvety looking moss in the unlikeliest of places. He fished it out of the overflow at the pecto in Union Square. I'll drop him a line. Pretty sure he got it established in a few of his setups.


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

inka4040 said:


> A friend of mine obtained a similarly velvety looking moss in the unlikeliest of places. He fished it out of the overflow at the pecto in Union Square. I'll drop him a line. Pretty sure he got it established in a few of his setups.


ah! so lucky! hope he's got someeeeee


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks like the same pic I saw in a thread about Kyoto moss spores. I don't have a link, but you might try a Google image search for Kyoto moss and see if this pic turns up.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah, same stuff, it's a weed. if you brush it with your hand it sends spores everywhere, and takes over fast. it even grows floating and forms little islands of moss. interesting stuff, but stringy and gross under water... really only good for terrestrial/drip wall use. I have plenty.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

mellowvision said:


> yeah, same stuff, it's a weed. if you brush it with your hand it sends spores everywhere, and takes over fast. it even grows floating and forms little islands of moss. interesting stuff, but stringy and gross under water... really only good for terrestrial/drip wall use. I have plenty.



Mellow, I just ordered a bag of Kyoto moss spores. You have plenty, do you like it? Real easy to grow in damp areas? Have any pics? Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aratatatatus (Sep 17, 2014)

How much does it usually cost?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

I saw it all over amazon for like $3-$4 for I think 2 sq ft worth before shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I ordered the package of Kyoto moss spores a long time ago. I followed the instructions on the package and nothing happened for the longest time (years).
I abandoned the tray of spores within a few weeks but put a generous sprinkling of the spores in one of my vivs. A few years later the viv. started to green up with moss. It began to grow right on the New Zeeland moss I was using as covering for my substrate and soon on many of the wood accents also. 
I now have it growing in a few of my vivs. by transplanting small areas of it to other vivs. or by moving the wood accents to other tanks as I start new setups. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. Good Luck with it...


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

please excuse this possible obvious question.. but the more i thought about it, i just wanted to ask.

i have abg mix as my main substrate. do i just put moss directly on top of the abg mix and hope that it spreads to get those lush, green carpets?


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Pretty much. You can break up in to smaller pieces about the size of a quarter and place close together to help it spread faster. Then soak and press to get good moss to soil contact


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike1239 said:


> Pretty much. You can break up in to smaller pieces about the size of a quarter and place close together to help it spread faster. Then soak and press to get good moss to soil contact


thanks mike! i have some moss i bought from NEHERP that I'm using right now. i left it in the packaging for few weeks because i wasn't ready to use them yet, and while some did brown up, they seem to be bouncing back nicely. 

getting some mosses hooked up from someone, so pretty excited about that! woot!


----------

